# Help me pick which M & P model



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,
I have been researching handguns for some time now and have about decided on the Smith & Wesson M & P in 9 mm but man there are too many choices among this model. The gun will not be used for carrying. Just for SD and a little time at the range. The shops in my area have very limited selections and the one range we have here does not have any M & P's for rent so I have to rely on you to help me narrow down my selection.

Since budget is a concern I am comparing all models to the M & P 9mm 
SKU #209001 which lists for $679 on the S & W site. When comparing to the other models it appears the differences are:

M & P9-full size, thumb safety-front sites are White Dot dovetail. I assume this mean I could adjust horizontally for shot placement. Is this correct? Since I will not be able to shoot any of these guns before purchase I am concerned about whether the gun will shoot where I point it, assuming I do my part. Is this the only gun in the line up that has a thumb safety? What type of safety do the others have? Which are best?

M & P9 Pro-looks like the only difference is a longer barrel and fiber optic rear sites. I can't see where this is worth an additional $79 retail. Am I wrong?

M & P9L-seems to be the same gun as the M & P9 Pro without the fiber optic sites.

One last thing, what type of street price do you think would be realistic for M & P 9mm SKU #209001?

Any comments, recommendations and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I have really picked up a lot of knowledge from this site and am glad to be apart of this forum.

Thanks for taking time to reply.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I ask kinda where abouts you live. just for SP and a little time at the range M&P 9mm would do you fine, price would be around 550, the M&P 9C is 515, 579 with factory night sights. not sure if I would spend the money on a M&P9L or PRO (5" barrels). I would go with the 209201 or the 209301. no inturnal safety to deal with. the 201 has a mag safety the 301 dont. None of the M&P's (9mm, .357sig, .40) have a thumb safety on them, Only the M&P45 has a option with a thumb safety. I hope this helps.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The M&P Pro has a 4lb trigger, as opposed to 6.5lbs, and is significantly smoother.

The 9L is the same trigger as in the standard 9mm.

JW


----------



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

*Reply to Red Wolf*

I live in northwest Louisiana.

According to the S & W site the M & P9 SKU 206301 is a 9 mm gun and has a thumb safety.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

yes you are right, the one for 679 is just an M&P, not the M&P9

Smith & Wesson M&P9 - Full Size, Thumb Safety
SKU: 206301
Model: M&P9
Caliber: 9mm
Capacity: 17 Rounds
Action: Striker Fire Action
Barrel Length: 4 1/4"
Front Sight: White Dot Dovetail
Rear Sight: Steel Low Profile Carry
Overall Length: 7 1/2"
Weight: 24 oz.
Grip: 3 Interchangeable Palmswell Grip Sizes
Material: Polymer Frame/Stainless Steel Barrel and Slide
Finish: Black Melonite®, 68 HRc 
Price: $719.00 *

*Suggested Retail, Dealer Sets Actual Pricing


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bud's lists them at $475 tonight delivered but out of stock.
The 209201 is $503 and in stock

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php


----------

